# ¿ Como se hacen ? Los Transformadores Toroidales



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2008)

Mucho se comenta en el foro sobre los transformadores Toroidales o Toricos, que son buenos para esto o lo otro, pero se pusieron a analizar como se bobinan ?

Hay 2 alternativas.
Primera:
Personal mal pagado en algun pais asiatico pasando manualmente el alambre por dentro del toroide.

Segunda:
Este artilugio sacado de la idea del husillo de los telares (Si, los que tejen tela)

La idea de postear esto sale de una diferencia de opinión (No llego a ser discusion) con el colega "mcrven" (Cuando no) sobre lo simple o complicado de realizarlo.

​


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 20, 2008)

jajaja! "Fogonazo Incorporaited"
¿No sabes si ellos me pueden vender un transformador toroidal?
Muy buen aporte, no se me hubiese ocurrido buscarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Ene 20, 2008)

Si es buena.. pero agregaría una cosa..

Primera:
Personal mal pagado en algun pais asiatico pasando manualmente el alambre por dentro del toroide.   "En un buque junto  a otros 500 metidos en alta mar para no pagar impuestos"..


----------



## mabauti (Ene 20, 2008)

paga impuestos "Fogonazo Inc."?


----------



## Dano (Ene 20, 2008)

Como vá  "Fogonazo Incorporated", si señor  

Habrá que sacar en un futuro un tutorial de "como hacer una máquina para bobinar toroides"

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 20, 2008)

Interesante método el que planteas fogonazo, pensé en un momento que era un mecanismo complicado, pero después de ver una que otra patente sobre maquinas bobinadoras creo que existen métodos mas complicados.

Les dejo el enlace a las patentes:

http://www.google.com/patents?q=toroidal+core&btnG=Search+Patents

De paso si no conocían la herramienta, google nos permite ver mas de 7 millones de patentes gringas.

http://www.google.com/patents

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Ene 20, 2008)

La verdad que lo de las patentes no...  vamos a ver...


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 20, 2008)

Se ve sumamente facil el artilujio! Lo que faltaria seria a alguien con practica en la materia!


----------



## FORRITO (Mar 27, 2008)

Me gusta el proyecto pero una pregunta como tensas el alambre?
Estoy mirando las patentes...


----------



## santiago (Abr 1, 2008)

si consigo un libro prestado donde estan los calculos y todo posteo toda la seccion de transformadores toroidales con calculos y demas pero tengan paciencia por que el libro no es mio
salu2


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 14, 2009)

fogonaso podrias esplicarme como funciona esa  maquina tengo que embobinar un toroide grande pero no se como un amigo me dijo que con una botella pero no se y si alguien tiene los calculos para embobinar toroides les agradeseria


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 14, 2009)

no niego que el primer dibujo que puso fogonazo de la idea de como se hace, pero no creo que sea exactamente asi.
si observan el dibujo veran que el engranaje circular que se supone tiene el alambre a usar esta marcado de arriba como que gira en una direccion y abajo en ota , cosa imposible.
cada vuelta que da para enrrollar una vuuelta en el toro descarga una longitud de alambre mucho menor que la que recibe del cargador.
bueno, revisenlo con la imaginacion.
supongo que la rueda de carga de be estar ya con el hilo .

por otro lado es muy interesante ver como se pueden observar y tomar ideas de la web de patentes, como cualquier persona (grande o pequeña, gentil o miserable) puede tomar las ideas de otros que tanto trataron de diseñar y hacer, y que intentaron proteger con patentes, y usarlas en otro sitio sin siquiera retribuirle con unas simples : "gracias" al que lo hizo.
Es mas, hasta en otra parte del mundo uno podra decir "se me ocurrio a mi".


----------



## capitanp (Feb 14, 2009)

YouTube - toroid coil winding-ALTAS TRAFO


jejeje anda


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 14, 2009)

que bueno capitanp ! me parece fantastico poder ver el video.
como me parecia primero se carga el rodillo exterior y luego se descarga contra el toroide.
lo que aun no termino de entender es el punto de que al dar la vuelta el hilo cuando esta horizontal tiene su maxima longitud de estiramiento (o que esta suelto del rollo contenedor) , al acercarse al toro y enrrollarlo deberia hacerse un bucle.
supongo que el rollo contenedor debe tener algun resorte que lo recoge si hay rulo o se afloja.

no se si me explico.

pero por fin luego de tantisimo tiempo se como se hace.

hasta ..... una persona con esfuerzo y ganas podria hacerse uno , aunque sea a pedal , como una maquina de coser.

el tema es conseguir nucleos, pero imagino que se consiguen.

saludos y de muevo capitan y fogonazo, gracias, era un tema que lo tenia entre mis dudas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2009)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> ....lo que aun no termino de entender es el punto de que al dar la vuelta el hilo cuando esta horizontal tiene su maxima longitud de estiramiento (o que esta suelto del rollo contenedor) , al acercarse al toro y enrrollarlo deberia hacerse un bucle.
> supongo que el rollo contenedor debe tener algun resorte que lo recoge si hay rulo o se afloja.


Mira el dibujo, figura el mecanismo de mantener la tensión mediante 3 poleas, 2 fijas y la otra con resortes


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 15, 2009)

ahi lo vi y comprendi .
gracias


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 16, 2009)

haa  ya, ya entendi como funciona boy a ver si me consigo un rin para hacerlo manual mente grasias una pregunta como mido el area del toroide para haser los calculos
¿se puede calcular con la misma formula para los transformadores en E o tengo que conseguir otra formula?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 16, 2009)

No sé cuántos toroides vaya a bobinar en mi vida (probablemente no más de 2), pero quiero una máquina de esas.
Me encantó....

¿Cuánto tengo que depositar en tu cuenta de las Caimán por una de esas Fogonazo?


----------



## adolfofraccalvieri (Abr 21, 2010)

Muy interesante!
La máquina mostrada en el dibujo, no es difícil de fabricar, no obstante  se puede simplificar mucho mas obviando, por ejemplo el motor eléctrico, ya que este tendría que tener un sistema de embriague y un cuenta vueltas en la rueda "hebradora"; y con imitador de carrera y corte automático; no tiene mucho sentido para fabricar trafos para uno; la realidad es que pueden hacerse a mano; hay una cantidad de cálculos bien fácil, para deducir la cantidad en mts de alambre que llevaría el trafo; por lo que se podría medir el alambre necesario, cortar y enrollarlo en un carretel alargado como se suele hacer para las lineas de pesca. Yo fabrique trafo's diez años pero de los comunes; si alguien tuviese los cálculos para estos trafos "toros" por favor que los pase, si se supieran a voz populi los calculos, seria super, ya que el nucleo es simple chapa (siempre magnética de hierro dulce con revestimiento de oxido o barnizada), trefilada en lonjas y enroscada sobre si misma


----------



## chacarock (Abr 22, 2010)

> ya que el nucleo es simple chapa (siempre magnética de hierro dulce con revestimiento de oxido o barnizada), trefilada en lonjas y enroscada sobre si misma



seguro? no son de ferrite o algo por el estilo? entonces porque es tan difisil conseguir estos nucleos

saludos


----------



## panama1974 (Dic 6, 2010)

Hola , no kiero habrir un tema nuevo , tengo un toroidal pero no es dual , envia 35 voltios , medi la distancia de la vuelta del alambre y las multiplique y daban como 12 metros , uni el cable de embobinar en un extremo del cable actual , con cuidado empese a enrrollarlo , conecte el toroide  y medi del neutro al extremo actual y me da los 35 volt , medi del neutro al extremo nuevo y me da 37 voltios claro esta que le deje un poco mas de cable por seguridad , y al medir los 2 extremos que deben darme 35 +37 = 72 voltios   lo que me da solo son 14 voltios , sera que no embobine  en la direccion correcta?  , alguna idea ?  salu2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

Lo de 37 se corrige quitandole algunas espiras y listo.

Si lo enrollaste al revés , solo tiene que invertir las conecciones de tu nuevo bobinado . . . o cambiarle las baterías a tu tester 

Saludos !


----------



## hugoalejandro (Dic 6, 2010)

Hola, creo que el problema está en la conexión del punto medio del secundario. Debes conectar el final de la primera bobina con el principio de la siguiente. Para medir los 70 volts debes hacerlo entre el principio de la primera bobina y el final de la última. Saludos.


----------



## panama1974 (Dic 7, 2010)

Hola, lo de 37 voltios si se que tengo que quitarle unas vueltas y ya lo ise y quedo en los 35 voltios , pero hay algun problema si lo dejo asi ? del punto medio a cada extremo da los 35 voltios pero de los extremos no da los 70 voltios que es lo que deberia marcar , sera malo dejarlo asi y probarlo en el amplificador ? salu2.




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo de 37 se corrige quitandole algunas espiras y listo.
> 
> Si lo enrollaste al revés , solo tiene que invertir las conecciones de tu nuevo bobinado . . . o cambiarle las baterías a tu tester
> 
> Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2010)

panama1974 dijo:


> Hola, lo de 37 voltios si se que tengo que quitarle unas vueltas y ya lo ise y quedo en los 35 voltios , pero *hay algun problema si lo dejo asi ? del punto medio a cada extremo da los 35 voltios* pero de los extremos no da los 70 voltios que es lo que deberia marcar , sera malo dejarlo asi y probarlo en el amplificador ? salu2.


No hay ningún problema, solo verifica que exista una buena aislación entre secundarios (Entre si), te quedará algo así, como la figura, solo tienes que buscar la combinación correcta para conectar los secundarios entre si.


----------



## panama1974 (Dic 7, 2010)

Gracias a todos , lo que sucedio fue que donde uni el cable de embobinar nuevo con el ya existente  no lo enrrolle en la misma direccion , lo enrrolle al contrario , ya lo arregle y ya me da en los extremos los 33+33= 66 voltios , salu2.


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 10, 2010)

Qué interesante Panama. Necesito, si podés y no es mucha molestia, que me pases las medidas del toroide
y la cantidad/diametro de alambre que usaste porque necesito un transformador de esas características, y acá en mi ciudad consigo nucleos toroidales de hasta 10cm.. Si tenés una que otra foto, mejor..
Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Qué interesante Panama. Necesito, si podés y no es mucha molestia, que me pases las medidas del toroide
> y la cantidad/diametro de alambre que usaste porque necesito un transformador de esas características, y acá en mi ciudad consigo nucleos toroidales de hasta 10cm.. Si tenés una que otra foto, mejor..
> Muchisimas gracias!


 

Mirá que para fuentes convencionales (o sea no PWM) deben ser núcleos de chapa de hierro silicio laminado y enrollado , no sirven los de ferrita ni los de polvo de hierro.

Saludos !


----------



## panama1974 (Dic 10, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Qué interesante Panama. Necesito, si podés y no es mucha molestia, que me pases las medidas del toroide
> y la cantidad/diametro de alambre que usaste porque necesito un transformador de esas características, y acá en mi ciudad consigo nucleos toroidales de hasta 10cm.. Si tenés una que otra foto, mejor..
> Muchisimas gracias!



hermano , yo solo embobine el secundario poque el toroide no era dual , el primario no sabria decirte el largo del cable , salu2.


----------



## victor1espinola (Mar 26, 2011)

hola a todos queria saber si algien sabia otiene un esquema de una maquina para aser bobinado de tranformadores desde lla muchas grasias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2011)

. . .  y si mirás la página 1 . . . 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/hacen-transformadores-toroidales-12012/

Saludos !


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Una consulta;
Según, más arriba, dicen que el trafo(en éste caso, toroide), no son de ferrite, pero si de chapa.
La pregunta es;
¿Los que están hablando, son los redondos de 220V/110V 50/60Hz?.



Yo pensé que era de ferrite, aunque sospechaba que no lo era.

Entonces, ¿tiene la misma forma que uno de ferrite, pero de chapa, no? 

Me sacaron una duda de hace ya un tiempo.

Saluditos... [^_^]


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 12, 2011)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Una consulta;
> Según, más arriba, dicen que el trafo(en éste caso, toroide), no son de ferrite, pero si de chapa.
> La pregunta es;
> ¿Los que están hablando, son los redondos de 220V/110V 50/60Hz?.......



Toroide se le llama a la forma de "Dona"





La cual puede ser de ferrita o chapa de hierro silicio.
Dependerá el material del uso que le vas a dar, si es una fuente conmutada es de ferrita, si es para una fuente conectada directo a la tensión de línea será de chapa.


----------



## victor1espinola (Abr 12, 2011)

Grasias por la respuesta me sacaron las dudas paro lo que tengo que bobinar i no se como y desde ta no tengo ni idea es de ferete e con la forma de un tranformador de chapa comun lo saque de las fuentes de pc quemadas i la coneste igual a uno de chapa e se quemo y aora mo se como carachor resuelmo esto desde lla grasias de ante mano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2011)

Los nucleos de fuente conmutada E-I , van en una fuente conmutada 

Para enchufar a los 110 o 220 Vca 50 Hz tiene que ser de *chapa* de hierro silicio 




Saludos !


----------



## elperros (Abr 13, 2011)

Les hago una pregunta de opinión al respecto, porque hay mas oferta (precio y cantidad) de transformadores E-I (segun mi precepción) que de toroidales? Si mal no recuerdo de física la ventaja de los toroides es que el campo magnético afuera es 0 (idealmente) lo cual debería redundar en que son mas eficientes. ¿Tiene que ver en que son mas difíciles de bobinar o que llevan mas alambre?
Saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2011)

elperros dijo:


> Les hago una pregunta de opinión al respecto, porque hay mas oferta (precio y cantidad) de transformadores E-I (segun mi precepción) que de toroidales? Si mal no recuerdo de física la ventaja de los toroides es que el campo magnético afuera es 0 (idealmente) lo cual debería redundar en que son mas eficientes. ¿*Tiene que ver en que son mas difíciles de bobinar *o que llevan mas alambre?
> Saludo



En un transformador "E-I" armas el bobinado y luego armas el transformador, en un toroidal armas el bobinado sobre el núcleo magnético, lo que bastante mas complicado.

Además, en el "E-I" compras la cantidad de chapas (Espesor y tamaño) que necesitas, en un toroidal debes mandar a *fabricar y/o enrrollar* la cinta con que se hace el toroide a tu medida de potencia.


----------



## elperros (Abr 13, 2011)

Algo así intuía.
Muchas gracias por la magnifica respuesta . 
Saludos


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 14, 2011)

Fogonazo o otra persona que pueda colaborar 
queria saber si alguien a desarmado un toroide de hierro y me diga si es cierto que la bobina del primario   solo puede enrollarse en una sola capa y despues una capa para el secundario y si es a si por que razon


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2011)

Que quede en una capa es para los variacs , donde un cursor recorre todas las espiras 







Saludos !


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 15, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que quede en una capa es para los variacs , donde un cursor recorre todas las espiras
> 
> 
> 
> ...



osea que en un trasformador toroide si puedo dar todas las capas que necesite? y no hay ningun problema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2011)

Exacto , solo tener cuidado con la aislación , y si lo vas a hacer vos y son muchas vueltas hacete una lanzadera.

Saludos !


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Exacto , solo tener cuidado con la aislación , y si lo vas a hacer vos y son muchas vueltas hacete una lanzadera.
> 
> Saludos !



gracias por el dato compañero y de casualidad usted sabe como se mide el area del toroide de hierro


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 16, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> osea que en un trasformador toroide si puedo dar todas las capas que necesite? y no hay ningun problema



La limitación que tienes es la "Prolijidad" y el echo que en el centro se te apilan las espiras mucho mas que en la periferia.
También posee cierta complejidad hacer la segunda capa o el propio secundario por lo desparejo que te queda la primer capa, pero todo es cuestión de "Maña"


----------



## nitai (Sep 11, 2011)

Iniciado por agucasta :





> ```
> acá en mi ciudad consigo nucleos toroidales de hasta 10cm.. Si tenés una que otra foto, mejor..
> Muchisimas gracias!
> ```


Te molestaria decirme en que casa conseguis los flejes o chapa enrollada para armar los toroidales.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## mercenaryfrank (Sep 13, 2011)

hola!!! Acerca de lo que comentaban del embobinado..... se aplica igual en en un tranformador normal??? El primario debe ocupar todo el nucleo y el secundario seria la segunda capa??? Perdon la intromision, pero de verdad que no entendi ese punto


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2011)

Si lees bien de nuevo eso ya esta respondido.


----------



## mercenaryfrank (Sep 13, 2011)

De verdad que no veo en que parte lo respondieron, perdon, me hago una idea leyendo pero mi duda es por que en varias paginas punen una imagen del toroide con los arrollamientos en los extremos del nucleo, sin que esten encima el secundario del primario.

En el caso de que el primario sea mas pequeño que el secundario y no alcance a cerrar el toroide, debo extenderlo hasta que todo el toroide quede cubierto antes de embobinar el secundario?????


----------



## charlie ven (Sep 26, 2011)

hola a todos los del foro... 

tengo que hacer un proyecto para mi escuela que es un inversor de 12v a 120v pero el gran problema que tengo es que el transformador para usar tiene que ser de gran poder y son de GRAN costo

 aunque no tengo todavia el amperaje exacto pero ronda los 10 amperios y por lo que he investigado los mas recomendables son los toroidales pero no tengo ningun nucleo de ese tipo asi que si me pueden aportar información para trabajar con los normales se los agradeceria mucho que espero yo pueda usar el ncleo de un transformador de microondas? y si explican los calculs con detalle ma ayudarian mucho ya que ms profes no c lo saben muy bien 

espero su respuesta


----------



## gallocula (Ago 8, 2012)

Porque se usan núcleos toroidales para transformadores de 50Hz?


----------



## aldemarar (Ago 9, 2012)

gallocula dijo:


> Porque se usan núcleos toroidales para transformadores de 50Hz?



se usan para 50hz 220vca y 60hz  110vca


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 9, 2012)

y yo pregunto, y por que no?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2012)

Por sembrar la discordia yo los usaba como transformadores de corriente...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2012)

Yo los usaba de pisapapeles


----------



## jork (Oct 1, 2012)

cordial saludo, me podrian informar como calcular este tipo de transformadore utilizando chapas de silicio, que formula se utiliza, de antemano gracias-


----------



## fernandob (Oct 1, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Interesante método el que planteas fogonazo, pensé en un momento que era un mecanismo complicado, pero después de ver una que otra patente sobre maquinas bobinadoras creo que existen métodos mas complicados.
> 
> Les dejo el enlace a las patentes:
> 
> ...



jeee. que mejor manera de esconder una aguja magica que en una caja con 7 millones de agujas similares.

bueno...calculo que si uno sabe buscar hay ventaja, pero igual, debe llevar su tiempo , es un muy buen escondite.
salvo que uno sepa lo que busque, sea bien especifico.





Cacho dijo:


> No sé cuántos toroides vaya a bobinar en mi vida (probablemente no más de 2), pero quiero una máquina de esas.
> Me encantó....
> 
> ¿Cuánto tengo que depositar en tu cuenta de las Caimán por una de esas Fogonazo?


"el placer " lo satisfaces viendo si te dejan entrar a mirar en un taller, igual hoy hay videos. pero claro, lo mejor es entrar.
ahora, por 2 o por 20 :
compralos.

el tiempo que requiere poner a punto esa maquina, el gasto de ir a comprar la materia prima por menor .
el tiempo .

hoy todo el mundo "quiere hacer" .......


----------



## miguelus (Oct 1, 2012)

Buenos días.

Mi problema con los Transformadores Toroidales es cuando quiero recuperar el hilo de cobre.
Desbobinar un primario siempre se me hace asaz complicado, eso de quitar 1000 o 2000 espiras si enredar el hilo no se me da nada bien.
¿No existirán máquinas desbobinadoras? 

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2012)

Hacete una lanzadera Miguelus , si anda para bobinar . . .


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 15, 2012)

Aquí un "poco" de ayuda por parte de la NASA para que hagamos nuestros propios trafos toroidales. Lo siento si está en inglés pero información es información... 
http://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/19720015546_1972015546.pdf

Personalmente haré Ctrl + P


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2013)

Para los cortos de vista


----------



## carlosaltamirano2006 (May 15, 2014)

Hola, me fué imposible conseguir el nucleo... lo que si puedo conseguir son estas chapas de silicio de grano orientado. la pregunta del millon es si las podre doblar e ir apilando una con otras y como conseguir dejarlas rigidas...se puede?(tambien tendria que cortarlas antes ue nada)


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2014)

carlosaltamirano2006 dijo:


> Hola, me fué imposible conseguir el nucleo... lo que si puedo conseguir son estas chapas de silicio de grano orientado. la pregunta del millon es si las podre doblar e ir apilando una con otras y como conseguir dejarlas rigidas...se puede?(tambien tendria que cortarlas antes ue nada)



Nop, lo que planteas es una *"Chapuza de gran tamaño"*y de resultado incierto.

Lo que puedes hacer es un transformador *convencional* con las chapas de grano orientado.


----------



## blanko001 (May 15, 2014)

Lo mismo creo yo... es muy complicado. Me parece mejor la idea de conseguir un estator de un motor y recortar los salientes para formar discos de ferrosilicio como en su momento alguien en algún lugar del foro lo comentó. Eso sí... Aislar muy bien el núcleo antes de bobinar.
Saludos!


----------



## Copi (Ago 4, 2014)

Hola hola!

¿Saben dónde comprar cinta de Hierro-Silicio para hacer el núcleo en Buenos Aires?

Siempre que hice Transformadores compré los cables, chapas y carreteles en Oeste Aislante... Pero jamás se me ocurrió preguntar si tiene este tipo de cintas...

Muchas gracias! Vuelvas Prontos!


----------

